# For those who ordered the Kindle Voyage, what will you do with your extra Kindles?



## Meka

I have a Kindle PW1, which is still in excellent condition, I will be gifting it along with a Oberon da Vinci cover to a co-worker who has become a good friend. I don't need two Kindles and she expressed planning to buy one once  c she could afford to. I want to do something nice for her because she is such a sweet lady, and has become like a grandmother to me.  

What will you be doing with your extra Kindle or in some cases Kindles? 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll definitely keep my PW as a back up.  Haven't decided yet about the basic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're supposed to do something with them? 

Betsy


----------



## crisandria

I always gift them to someone I know.  Although I'm starting to run out of people to pass them to.  lol

Christine


----------



## Toby

I just gifted my K4 to a friend & my father's Touch to another friend. I keep some, I gift some.


----------



## rlkubi

I'm gifting mine to my daughter.  She has my K2 and it's on death's door.  It's 5 years old.


----------



## krm0789

I need people like you all in my life... So I could benefit from your addictions 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lindnet

If I decide to keep the Voyage (who do I think I'm fooling?), I'll sell my PW2.  I have a basic K4 for a backup.


----------



## Atunah

I stack them all.  
I don't have anyone to give them too, so they just accumulate. 
Once in a while my hubby makes fun of my stack-o-kindles. 

It feels comforting to have back up kindles. Plural.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have a bookcase for my Kindles. 

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

My PW will become my backup, especially since Intinst appropriated the basic that was my backup. You'd think with 3 Fires and a PW he'd have enough. 

Maybe we just need the bookshelf Betsy mentioned.


----------



## crebel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a bookcase for my Kindles.
> 
> Betsy


May I say this is my favorite post of the day!


----------



## Meka

crebel said:


> May I say this is my favorite post of the day!


I second this!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Meka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We're supposed to do something with them?
> 
> Betsy


LMAO!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a bookcase for my Kindles.
> 
> Betsy


One feels that perhaps someone has slightly missed the point of kindles.


----------



## JosieGirl71

All of you make me feel normal!  Haha!  I just have a first gen Fire (my K2 died long ago) and will probably give it to my stepdad.  I don't like it at all but it's better than reading on my iPad (too big) or iPhone (too small).  I want to get rid of my iPad too since I hardly use it.


----------



## Tatiana

I have a PW1 and currently plan on trading it in.  No one I know wants an eInk reader...they all use a tablet and have no desire for an eInk reader.  I am keeping my Touch as my backup reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> One feels that perhaps someone has slightly missed the point of kindles.


They're books, aren't they?  Gotta do something with the bookcase....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crebel said:


> May I say this is my favorite post of the day!





Meka said:


> I second this!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're books, aren't they?  Gotta do something with the bookcase....
> 
> Betsy


Well . . . .there is that.


----------



## FearIndex

What did Smaug do with all his gold?


----------



## mlewis78

I haven't ordered the Voyage and probably won't until after the new year (if then).  If I do, my PW2 will be another back-up, in addition to the basic kindles from 2011 and 2012.  I used to gift my old kindles, but the people I gave them to don't use them.  I bought a new basic kindle (2011) to the friend I gave my original kindle to.  She is a reader, but she has never mentioned that she reads on it.  I gave my K2 to my brother in 2010, but he doesn't read books.  

I'd rather have a stack of kindles and fires than to keep giving them to people who don't use them.


----------



## DaveA2012

I can't believe no one has said the obvious - sell them.  That is what I do.  It helps offset the cost of the new one.

I don't see the point of a backup.  If something happens, Amazon fixes it.  I can always go to paper while I wait.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DaveA2012 said:


> I can't believe no one has said the obvious - sell them. That is what I do. It helps offset the cost of the new one.
> 
> I don't see the point of a backup. If something happens, Amazon fixes it. I can always go to paper while I wait.


I have sold one or two of mine back to Amazon. Not the best price, but certainly the easiest way to do it. I've also heard of folks selling them via ebay or craig's list. I'm not interested in dealing with any of that; I've heard stories of both good and bad experiences in doing so. We also have a Buy, Sell, Trade, Barter board here at Kboards. Of course, all transactions are at your own risk, but I know a number of members have been able to buy devices that were well cared for or sell ones they no longer need to other members.

A back up kindle IS a good thing. Yes, Amazon will take care of you if it goes bad, but if you're in the middle of a book when the thing breaks, it's nice to have a back up to switch to so you can keep reading. Plus, if you have more than one you can always pick up the book you're currently reading, on whatever device happens to be handy. PLUS, if you want to loan a book to a friend who doesn't have a kindle, you can lend one of the kindles for them to read it on.

I did give my DX to my aunt -- she was VERY appreciative as she hadn't been able to read for years and had been a HUGE reader until her macular degeneration got too bad. The large size of the DX let her set a very large print size and she was able to, again, read her favorite books. Sadly, she died shortly afterward . . . . I gave the kindle to my other aunt but I'm not sure how much she used it. She's died since as well and I don't know if anyone else in the family is using it. My cousin did ask if I needed it back but I told her "no".

I'm actually considering, this time, donating the kindle to a local charity shop. Or see if one of my friends (non kb people) who have an older device would like a newer one.


----------



## KindleGirl

As soon as I ordered the Voyage, I traded my PW1 into Amazon. I wasn't real excited about the amount they were offering, but figured it was the easiest this time around. I was pleasantly surprised when I got the Amazon gift card from it and they paid me $30 MORE than the "like new" price they quoted! I've never had that happen before. Normally I sell them on KB or ebay. 

I will have my PW2 as a back-up once the Voyage arrives. Although my daughter's K3 is acting a little weird when she tries to charge it, so it may go to her if the K3 dies.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Pass it down to my son. Now I have to decide what to do with the Kindle Keyboard I passed down to him when I got the PW.


----------



## photocat

Well I ended up with a HD6 but just sold my basic Kindle (2012 model) and charger for $25.  Now I just have 2 Fires the Original 8.9HD and now the HD6.  The Voyage is still VERY tempting but I don't read enough "text only" type books to justify the price tag esp with my new little 6.... I'll have to wait it out until it drops in price quite a bit


----------



## kb7uen Gene

If the display pans out to be as nice as I suspect it will be, then both my Kindle PW2 and Basic will go up for sale.


----------



## Susan J

I would like to trade in my PW2 but don't see a link for that yet.  I did trade in the PW1 and the Kindle Touch once I got the PW2 and that worked out nicely.  

I still have the second generation Kindle since it has lifetime 3G and the Kindle keyboard which is only worth $12.50 on trade in so I'll keep those on the shelf.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a friend who's recently lost her husband -- and main source of household income -- and is starting her own business while trying to keep her son in college. So I offered it to her. She's happy to stick with her 1st Gen Fire, but it turns out her son -- who is a big reader -- recently broke his kindle. So I'm going to send my 2011 basic kindle to her.  I'll keep my 2013 PW as my back up device.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals

I'm passing it down to my partner who's still on a Kindle 2. She says she's perfectly happy with it, but I've noticed that of the books she's read in the last six months, over half were while borrowing my PW. (I think more about the purse friendly size than the light.)


----------



## katy32

I am giving my paperwhite to my son.  He wants to read the Harry Potter books on it


----------



## bordercollielady

I worship my Kindle Keyboard so that will never go away (plus it has some books on it from a family member's account and I'm not sure I could get to them now.., plus I need something to justify keeping all my old Oberon covers which only fit the KK).  My newest Basic Kindle will be a backup since it has all my unread books on it.  And I traded in a Paperwhite a long time ago so that doesn't count.


----------



## dowisetrepla

I gave my PW2 to my mom. She loves it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I have had the K1, KK, PW1, and now the Voyage. I gave the K1 to a friend. The KK is my backup, and yes, I need one. The main way I still need to use it now and then is when I get so involved in a book I ignore the low battery warnings, and run the battery on the PW down to where it won't work and has to be plugged in for a while before it comes back to life. So there I am in the middle of a book I can't put down long enough to plug the Kindle in, and unable to read further. Voila, the KK.

I'm still keeping the KK, but I just donated my PW1 to my dog club. Every year at this time, the club holds a silent auction as a fundraiser. They're always looking for nice items that will bring decent prices, and I hope the PW1 will do that for them. We'll see. It's in the Amazon case and so long as no one sits it next to a Voyage, looks quite nice. They're considering putting a minimum price of $50 on it and will let me know how it goes.


----------



## Jane917

I think I will send my PW1 off to the trade-in program. It is in fine shape, and they are offering good money right now.


----------



## Tatiana

As I said earlier in the thread, I was going to Trade my PW1 in to Amazon.  Yesterday, a friend lost her Kindle Basic on her way to her year-long mission trip destination.  I am going to be sending her my PW which is complete with a skin and an Oberon cover.  I makes me happy to know that it will be used by someone who really needs, wants and likes Kindles.


----------



## northofdivision

Gave my p2, paperwhite 1, and Kindle Keyboard to two older teachers who had never used an e-reader before and filled it with classics. keeping the paperwhite 2 and the basic kindle on the shelf for now to see how the voyage and basic k will perform.


----------



## LaraAmber

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're books, aren't they?  Gotta do something with the bookcase....
> 
> Betsy


As a fellow crafty person, how do you have spare bookcases? Shouldn't they be full of fat quarters?


----------



## Andra

I was planning to keep my PW1 as a backup (along with all the others).  But we were at my parent's house last weekend and she wanted me to load some books on her Touch.  I loaded them on the PW instead and she is going to try it out.  I hope I can find a good home for the Touch since I won't use it.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I hate to see good usable Kindles turned in to Amazon for the small amount of money that is being given back to a Kindle owner with the trade-in program.  Why not put them up for sale on the Buy/Sell/Trade part of this KBoards forum?  You could get more money back to use to help pay for the increased cost of the new Kindle Readers.  This is where I buy all of my current Kindles, especially the older KK3 units.  After buying and trying the Kindle Touch a couple of years back, I gave up and went back to the Kindle Keyboard3 with the turn buttons.  My arthritic fingers are so much happier.  My only problem is that I now own six "back-up" KK3 Kindles for the two people in our household.  I now need one of those bookcases to keep them in. 
luvshihtzu


----------



## Cardinal

If anybody doesn't want their K1, K2 or K3 I will give them a good home!  

I use my K2 and K3s in bed and need the extra screen height from the keyboards. 

My Touch is used to send paid books to and put them in collections. Wish I had returned it to Amazon and used the money for a backup K3, but at the time I thought I would use it to read on. 

K5 (black, $69 w page buttons) is my out and about Kindle. Love it so much bought a second when they were on sale for $49 and use as a battery back up. 

Was at Best Buy tonight to get my first look at the Voyage but even though they have them none are on display. I'm leaning towards not buying it unless I end up needing the light. That could change if I see it and fall in love with it but I'm good with my two K5s right now (can always use more Kindles with keyboards as I dread the day mine no longer work). 

When not serving as the reading Kindle, mine hang out on a bookshelf. They look great!


----------



## mayfire

My Voyage is due to arrive tomorrow, and as of now, I plan to keep my well-loved Kindle Keyboard in its Oberon cover mostly because it will play audiobooks. I'm disappointed that feature was not retained in the newer Kindles. I was hoping my husband would use it, but he's a diehard paper book reader.


----------



## akpak

I'm giving my PW1 to my sister in law. She still has a K2, and she's been really helpful to me this year while I've been pregnant and taking care of new baby.

I don't keep the old ones. I usually sell them here or to friends. If I need a backup, I have a phone and an iPad for that.


----------



## werdegast

I have finally convinced my mother to try ebooks.  She has been using my PW1 for a couple of days.  I still have a Sony 505 on a shelf around here somewhere.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

crisandria said:


> I always gift them to someone I know. Although I'm starting to run out of people to pass them to. lol
> 
> Christine


Holds up hand - but lives too far away


----------



## alicepattinson

Keep it as backup.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

alicepattinson said:


> Keep it as backup.


It is NEVER a bad thing to have a spare Kindle.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I just found out today that my PW1 did go for $50 at the silent auction my dog breed club held last month. I hoped it would bring a little more (PW1 in Amazon case), but the woman who bought it gave it to her mother who is evidently enjoying it very much. Made me happy to hear it.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a bookcase for my Kindles.
> 
> Betsy


Lol now I feel better!! I have a nice box with all my devices in it. Can't seem to part with them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cinisajoy

luvmykindle3 said:


> Lol now I feel better!! I have a nice box with all my devices in it. Can't seem to part with them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Be sure and set the time on them today.


----------



## kisala9906

I am still deciding if I am keeping the voyage or not. I keep accidentally turning pages when I pick it up or put it down. If I do keep it I am going to give the other one to someone I know or have my boyfriend find a good home for it. Would rather have someone using it than it sitting around!


----------



## Tuttle

Backup kindle!

I've offered to my boyfriend that he can use it on the train though.


----------



## Atunah

kisala9906 said:


> I am still deciding if I am keeping the voyage or not. I keep accidentally turning pages when I pick it up or put it down. If I do keep it I am going to give the other one to someone I know or have my boyfriend find a good home for it. Would rather have someone using it than it sitting around!


You can turn off the side "buttons" in settings and just use the touch screen. Of course if it only happens when you pick it up and you want to use the side buttons, that won't help you. 
Can't say that happened to me yet, even though I do take it out of my cover all the time. Have you tried with a cover yet? I use the Fintie and its so easy to pop out, not like the official paperwhite was.

But then I was one of the ones that never had any accidental page changes with the K1 either and I know its large all across down buttons did cause some to accidental change pages.

Out of the cover, I seem to only pick it up by grabbing from the bottom. I think I have always done that with the kindles since the keyboard. So I would grab the keyboard and not the screen. Now without the keyboard I still do it that way.

I usually snap it back into the cover if I lay it down for longer times or at night.


----------



## kisala9906

Atunah said:


> You can turn off the side "buttons" in settings and just use the touch screen. Of course if it only happens when you pick it up and you want to use the side buttons, that won't help you.
> Can't say that happened to me yet, even though I do take it out of my cover all the time. Have you tried with a cover yet? I use the Fintie and its so easy to pop out, not like the official paperwhite was.
> 
> But then I was one of the ones that never had any accidental page changes with the K1 either and I know its large all across down buttons did cause some to accidental change pages.
> 
> Out of the cover, I seem to only pick it up by grabbing from the bottom. I think I have always done that with the kindles since the keyboard. So I would grab the keyboard and not the screen. Now without the keyboard I still do it that way.
> 
> I usually snap it back into the cover if I lay it down for longer times or at night.


I had no idea I could turn it off! Thank you so much! This would help me a lot. I notice myself not really using them to turn the pages anyway.


----------



## Atunah

kisala9906 said:


> I had no idea I could turn it off! Thank you so much! This would help me a lot. I notice myself not really using them to turn the pages anyway.


Oh I am glad this helps. I didn't want to be presumptuous. If you don't use them much anyway that that will work great for you. I on the other hand was mourning the loss of my page buttons so that is why I was so happy to get the Voyage.


----------



## cagnes

I can't see the point of having more than one kindle, since I'd only ever use the newest model... so I give them new homes. My son has my 1st kindle (K2), my niece has my old KT w/lighted case & my mom recently adopted my PW1.  She had a KT & jumped on the offer for the frontlit PW, so she gifted her old Touch to her sister.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I would pass them down if I had any kids, or grandkids, or nephews. Well I do have nephews and a nieces, but they do not reside on the same continent as I, so no good. I finally got my hubby to take one the paperwhite, but all the others just make a nice stack in the bookshelf now. K1 and K3 in their very pretty Oberon. 

Not sure how I would do giving them all away as I seem to get attached to them. I am still nervous ever time I see my hubby manhandle the PW.  . He hasn't killed it yet.

Maybe I'll make a shrine one day when I am old and grey. Or older.  . The K1 would make a good shrine I think at some point. Maybe when we read off kindles that just float in the air in front of our heads and we change pages with a blink or such thing.


----------



## LaraAmber

There are places that take Kindles in donation.  Your local library system might want them, or a school.  While e-books for troops is now defunct, there may be a VA hospital that could use them.  Also you can check into a retirement or hospice facility.


----------



## cagnes

LaraAmber said:


> There are places that take Kindles in donation. Your local library system might want them, or a school. While e-books for troops is now defunct, there may be a VA hospital that could use them. Also you can check into a retirement or hospice facility.


I think that's a good idea. If I ever run out of people to give them to, I'd either sell them (for Amazon gift cards to buy more books, of course) or donate them. I'd prefer to see them put to good use, rather then being sad & lonely on a shelf.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Maybe when we read off kindles that just float in the air in front of our heads and we change pages with a blink or such thing.


Hey, I like your thinking... maybe you should pass that idea along to Jeff Bezos!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cagnes said:


> I can't see the point of having more than one kindle, since I'd only ever use the newest model... so I give them new homes. My son has my 1st kindle (K2), my niece has my old KT w/lighted case & my mom recently adopted my PW1. She had a KT & jumped on the offer for the frontlit PW, so she gifted her old Touch to her sister.


I generally use the newest one. But having a back up saved me . . . . last weekend I inadvertently left my main kindle at work . . . . it was a snowstorm so there was no way I was going back to get it. . . . .I was VERY HAPPY that I had a back up at home.


----------



## Winter9

I haven't even trown my poor kindle Michelle, my first kindle (K2) even though she's broken. 
I found out yesterday that my first backup kindle that I bought used, a K1, Ico, still works, so I'm happiest! I have a babykindle also in the black version, Kairi. And then there's PW2, Terra. Hard to part with them when they have names and oberon cover maybe? and skins. I don't know, but I never could part with them. Ico is my "go for a walk with the cat and other things kindle". 
Kairi is the smallest, lightest, so it's so much better for my hands right now, so that's my other daytime kindle since no light. I actually prefer buttons and no light I think when it is light so.. 
And there's Terra, my travel kindle and nighttime kindle..


----------



## mlewis78

I gave my K2 to my brother, but he never used it.  Sitting in his apartment uncharged.  Gave my original kindle to a friend, but I don't know if she used it.  Also bought her a basic kindle in 2012. Everyone I know who wants one has one.  Not bothering any more to give them away.  I still have two basic kindles, one paperwhite II, a KDX, Fire HD 7" (2012), Fire HDX 8.9" and an HD6.


----------



## etexlady

My S-I-L (who swore she would never give up reading paper books) is using my Kindle keyboard. It's still registered to me and I keep it loaded for her.  We like the same types of books.  I gave my niece a Touch for Christmas 2-3 years ago.  That leaves me a Kindle 3, a first gen Fire, a fist gen Paperwhite and, my newest treasure, a Voyage.  In addition I have the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone.  I may give my niece the Paperwhite and just let the iPad be my backup.


----------



## cyndi.st

I gave mine away. I just told her to consider it her tip for great service. She was very happy to receive it.


----------



## dnagirl

I gave one to my mom, use one as a backup and my K2 I have loaded with books I've downloaded and converted through Calibre.  It's funny though, after using the Voyage for a while, how huge and clunky the K2 feels!  But I still love it.


----------



## mooshie78

I passed my Paperwhite on to one of my best friends.  He previously inherited my K3 when I got the PW.  He reads a ton and I'm sure he'll love the lit skin. So I just told him to pass the K3 on to one of his friends as I've exhausted my friends and family over the years between giving them old ones or buying them new ones as presents.


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I ordered the Kindle Voyage with the black origami leather cover today.  I'm really excited about getting this new ereader, it is very nice.  I'll be selling my Kindle Paperwhite 2, 3G and no SOs with a couple cases and my basic Kindle with a case pretty soon, hopefully.  Took advantage of the five installment payment plan, which makes getting into this new Kindle a lot easier.
Gene


----------



## kb7uen Gene

I may keep my basic Kindle as a reference device for work.  It would be great for looking up keyboard shortcuts and so on when training a Visually impaired student on how to use a computer magnification program on a PC or the Mac.  And it could also display an outline to be referenced when giving a product demo or presentation.
Gene


----------



## teralpar

I just ordered a Voyage and is expected to arrive tomorrow. I currently have a PW3 and will keep that one in my purse for reading while out and about, and I plan to keep my Voyage beside my bed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## William G. Jones

That's what I do. I keep my Touch in a case and it goes outside or on short trips. My Keyboard (also in a case) is what I read in the car on long trips. My Voyage stays in my bookcase headboard and rarely leaves my bedroom. I don't have a case for it and I never take it outside. I don't think I've ever walked with it on any floor that wasn't carpeted, either. I'm very protective of my Voyage.



teralpar said:


> I just ordered a Voyage and is expected to arrive tomorrow. I currently have a PW3 and will keep that one in my purse for reading while out and about, and I plan to keep my Voyage beside my bed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 77071

I donated two kindles to the Kindle Classroom Project. http://iserotope.com/kindle-classroom-project/donate-kindle/ Wish something like that had been around when I was in high school!

It's not quite as generous as it sounds, I must admit. I've kept, er, several, and wore out my first kindle.  What can I say, I need the ones I kept...all of them. *hugs the precious*


----------



## Cindy64

I have not decided yet, but thanks for reminding me, most likely donation


----------

